# 2012 Cruze 1.8 liter codes P0496 P0442 P0171



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hodakaguy said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze with 1.8 liter, standard shift. If I shut the car off to put gas in then go to start it it blubbers and I need to hold the RPM's up for a min. Then it clears out and is fine. I can shut it off and start it 200 times with no problem until I refuel again that is the only time it happens. My ck eng light came on and I have codes: P0496 P0442 P0171 I am not sure where to go with this!


P0171 is system too lean. Your not getting enough gas or maybe too much air. I’ve heard of people replacing the PCV on the 1.4L engines maybe someone else has some input on that.

the other 2 codes are emissions codes. You have an EVAP leak somewhere in the system. Gas cap, purge valve, charcoal canister, hoses, etc...

The 3 codes may be tied together since you have a leak and your not getting enough gas.

me personally I might start looking at the purge valve and leaks in any lines or do some research on p0171 pcv valve issues.


----------



## Hodakaguy (Mar 31, 2018)

Today I replaced the purge valve, cleared the codes and drove it a few miles. ALL the coeds came back! this is frustrating


----------



## rejesterd (Oct 31, 2019)

Hodakaguy said:


> Today I replaced the purge valve, cleared the codes and drove it a few miles. ALL the coeds came back! this is frustrating


Do you still have to rev it up after you fill it up with fuel?


----------



## Rgodinez702 (10 mo ago)

Hodakaguy said:


> Today I replaced the purge valve, cleared the codes and drove it a few miles. ALL the coeds came back! this is frustrating


Where you able to figure this out I’m having same issue rn?


----------

